# What really grinds my UAE gears



## Indian_Habibi (Dec 22, 2009)

The idiot behind me cannot wait 1/100th of a second longer , he is already honking his protest, inches behind my rear bumper .... what's everyone's rush, out here ? _brain surgery _?


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm told it's illegal to make the kind of hand gestures to other drivers that many of us do back home that would tell people who do this what you think of it. I know it's generally a bad idea to get drivers who are already irate more angry by reacting to them, but if I slip up and revert to my normal "horn broken, watch for finger" ways, can one actually be fined for this sort of thing?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Better to take it in your stride and not let it affect you!

Apparently, there is an alternative for the finger salute! Hazards light, as I've been told, has the same meaning as a finger salute! Think the person who told me this might be right cause I've used it a few times and it seems to get people away from my bumper!

I find it funny sometimes the people who tailgate! I was tailgated by a Daewoo that I could only describe as a matchbox! My bumper was level with the fool's face but he still didn't get what would happen to him if I had to slam on my brakes for whatever reason. Then he decided to illuminate my rear bumper with his headlights (I only saw the light in my side mirror when he moved on the hard shoulder!!!)! At that point I was really yawning!!! Ignore people like that! they ain't worth the hassle!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I was looking for my rear fog light on my hire car earlier but I don't seem to have one. They're usually good fun for scaring tailgaters.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pantaloons said:


> I'm told it's illegal to make the kind of hand gestures to other drivers that many of us do back home that would tell people who do this what you think of it. I know it's generally a bad idea to get drivers who are already irate more angry by reacting to them, but if I slip up and revert to my normal "horn broken, watch for finger" ways, can one actually be fined for this sort of thing?


Yes, you can be fined, arrested or even imprisoned. A couple of years back there was a case of an American pastor who was imprisoned for making a rude gesture.

-


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The most effective way that I have found to deal with tailgaters is to wash your windscreen, the overspray goes over their car and they back off instantly. But be warned that at least 50% of the time the other driver will then try all means to get infront of you, brake test you and then try to return the favour so only do it if someone has really hacked you off and be prepared for the resultant cray driving!!


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

I'm one of those people who beep as soon as the lights go green.

I'm not beeping _you_. It's for everyone in front. All lanes. The odds are, someone in front is busily picking his nose and doesn't notice the lights. And we all get held up. And people start switching lanes. And nobody lets anyone in. etc etc.

So it's just a friendly reminder.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

When someone honks me at traffic lights i move forward very, and I mean VERY slowly.....

That really pisses them off!

As to hand signals, people here do recognise the finger - but not the V for Victory....

If you know what i mean.....


----------



## Indian_Habibi (Dec 22, 2009)

*Kissing !!!!* - Guys kissing each other on the lips in public or walking around hand in hand - all signs of friendship, but ....


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Space invaders. Do they really need to stand that close to me that I feel them breathing down my neck?


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

I ALWAYS turn around and ask them to move away. It makes my day.

Would they stand this close to a woman? No. So why me?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I get really wound up by sales staff in shops that follow me around. I tend to inform them that I am not intending to steal anything and that I'll let them know when I want help.

-


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Seven Seas said:


> I'm one of those people who beep as soon as the lights go green.


...and I would drive VERY SLOWLY if you were the car behind me and REALLY p!$s you off! 

Don't try it in the UK or NZ - you're likely to get a poke in the eye with a sharp stick!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Seven Seas said:


> I ALWAYS turn around and ask them to move away. It makes my day.
> 
> Would they stand this close to a woman? No. So why me?


Bet they'd try it with a Western woman. Yet more sharp sticks needed


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Known as the Dubai millisecond. 


I also get slightly iritated when people take an age to pull away from the lights. 

-


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I get really wound up by sales staff in shops that follow me around. I tend to inform them that I am not intending to steal anything and that I'll let them know when I want help.-


I tell them they've just lost a sale and walk out.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

topcat83 said:


> I tell them they've just lost a sale and walk out.....


Hopefully in a Julia Robert/Pretty Woman style 

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I get really wound up by sales staff in shops that follow me around. I tend to inform them that I am not intending to steal anything and that I'll let them know when I want help.
> 
> -


Too true! Whenever you need someone to assist you, they are nowhere to be found! The day I just want to browse, they all seem to hang around me like a bad smell!! Result is that I just walk out; it can be pretty annoying to be asked by 2-3 sales assistant whether they can help me and they can't seem to take a hint either! Even if you politely decline any assistance, they come back with some random item which they reckon you want!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Too true! Whenever you need someone to assist you, they are nowhere to be found! The day I just want to browse, they all seem to hang around me like a bad smell!! Result is that I just walk out; it can be pretty annoying to be asked by 2-3 sales assistant whether they can help me and they can't seem to take a hint either! Even if you politely decline any assistance, they come back with some random item which they reckon you want!!


And the ones in clothes shops that walk two feet behind you straightening anything you have looked at?! Such an urge to unfold everything to give them something to do! :evil:

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The people who just sit or sqwat everywhere and anywhere, in the middle of the desert, no houses around.Where do these people come from ?? How did they get to the middle of nowhere to just take a seat??? I particularly do not enjoy going running around my apartment and then are just everywhere. Its SO creepy!

The flashing of the lights when they are 500 meters back is up their on my list as well....


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Jynx, i`m sure that there are a bunch of posters only too willing to have you running around their apartment!!! Ha Ha!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not funny.....


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

nobody has mentioned the line cutters...
they think they dont have to wait in line even though you have been standing there for 20 minutes.. No punk the line ends back there.....

all the nose pickers, so many people do that in public here it should be a olympic sport

and the crotch scratchers, have they no shame?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Jynx, were you at mall of the emirates last night?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nope, not the emirates.. 

I was at the ibn battulla. Can someone tell me who rides the wide conversion kitted harley who lives aroud the gardens area?????? I have seen a guy on it a few times when I go to work and then I walked our the door, and there it sat... I thought the guy migh find it weird if I sat there waiting on him  LOL I am in LOVE WITH THAT BIKE!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh Dear! American, no sense of humour and thinks Harleys are cool, ouch!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahhh Felix, we are not that bad are we??  I have a sense of humor! Maybe a bit dry for most folks though... The not funny was said in good humor, as I dislike the random people who pm you on this site asking to meet...

Its ok, most americans dont get it either... I have crotchrockets. CBR and R6 and looking at buying a Honda Fury. It wasn't about it being a harley, just that its a nice custom bike. What motorcycle person doesnt like a custom chopped out bike? Not I says the motorcycleaholic!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

aaaaagggghhhhhhh


Harleys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As much as I love motorbikes, I really cannot stand Harleys. Oversized, over priced, over rated and under powered.

Give me my GSXR any day


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahh there is beauty in everything, even a harley !! As well as the over priced aprilla's and Ducatis  I was not so long ago a bike snob and couldnt see the beautiy in a harley, duck or an aprilla, but... as long as you ride, an actually rider, then all is good... 

So, thumbs up to the delivery drivers!!! Everytime I see one of them, I want to get a second job on my off days just so I can ride! Anything....


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Having grown up on the edge of the NW200 circuit on the North Coast of Ireland I am a race bike nut. I`ve riden bikes since I was sixteen and had three before coming to Dubai, sold one stored one and brought my RC30 with me. I`ll be really impressed if you know what that is!!

I think I posted this interesting fact before but for those who missed it;

Did you know that 85% of all Harleys ever made are still on the road. The other 15% made if all the way home!! LOL


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Funny... I have the same problem with the all of the Hondas my spouse owned... they seem to have tons of electrical problems! A 900, 929 and a 954... all have left me on the side of the road, a few times each! I am the bike nut in our relationship but he followed along  I have stuck with the same r6 bike for 8 years now, since I was hit on and totaled my 900rr. I have been riding about eleven or so years. 

I know what an RC30 is... at least I think I do.. its a 750cc bike?? and I think we refer to it as a vfr.. if its the bike I think it is. 



Felixtoo2 said:


> Having grown up on the edge of the NW200 circuit on the North Coast of Ireland I am a race bike nut. I`ve riden bikes since I was sixteen and had three before coming to Dubai, sold one stored one and brought my RC30 with me. I`ll be really impressed if you know what that is!!
> 
> I think I posted this interesting fact before but for those who missed it;
> 
> Did you know that 85% of all Harleys ever made are still on the road. The other 15% made if all the way home!! LOL


----------

